# [APP][4.0+] Keep In Touch v1.3.0 - Oct 9, 2013



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

My first published Android app! Let me know what you think! Always open to suggestions.

*DESCRIPTION*
Stay in touch with people that matter most to you. Keep In Touch allows you to:
- Keep in touch with friends, family, co-workers
- Add notes about people in your 'in touch' list
- Set reminders to contact people after a given amount of time
- Call/message people in your list

Have fun staying in touch with people in your life!

*WHAT'S NEW*

v1.3.0 (Oct 9, 2013)
- Add call and message options to notifications
- Update notification icon
- Minor UI updates

v1.2.1 (Oct 8, 2013)
- Fix force close when selecting contact

v1.2.0 (Oct 7, 2013)
- Display new calendar event after setting birthday to add birthday reminder
- Update details UI

*PLAY STORE LINK*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.bitbucket.wetdoglabs.keepintouch

*IMAGE*
https://lh5.ggpht.com/eWN_wzlGrwVeMWqvlCUvpbG30wocC4RX9FB4ZRdCMpjw281A0LDB2tkpxyyE_6d0EyJv=h310-rw


----------

